# Does cod liver oil go bad in the fridge?



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

My cod liver oil is more than 6 months old in the fridge after being opened. Is it quite possible that it went bad? It tastes fine though.
Thanks.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

My bottle says not to keep it opened longer than 3 months. Does your bottle say anything? Mine also has an expiration date.


----------



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

I have the SAME Question. I have one *unopened* bottle in teh fridge that I've had over a year!

NONE of my Blue Ice bottles have exp dates.

Mrs Bernstein


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsbernstein* 
I have the SAME Question. I have one *unopened* bottle in teh fridge that I've had over a year!

NONE of my Blue Ice bottles have exp dates.

Mrs Bernstein

Unopened Bule ice bottles are supposed to last 3 years, probably longer in the fridge. Mine has been opened.


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

*


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I opened mine at the beginning of my pregnancy, but I couldn't stomach it until after I gave birth. It seemed fine.


----------

